# [Problema] Instalación de Gentoo con Intel Pentium D

## Murderer_Fresh

Desde hace unos años siempre había querido instalar esta magnifica distribución de GNU/Linux, estaba probando desde que salido la versión 2007.0 sin poder lograrlo y Ayer que arme una PC con nuevos componentes puse dar los pasos necesarios para la instalación sin ningún tipo de problemas.

He creado este post para ver si los desarrolladores de Gentoo toman cartas en el "Asunto" con respecto a este caso.

El procesador Intel Pentium D 935 es incompatible con el kernel de Gentoo. Tomando en cuenta que estoy diciendo que estaba intentan instalar Gentoo desde que salio la versión 2007.0.

Actualmente tengo un Intel Core 2 Duo E6550, 4GB RAM DDR2 Patriot, MainBoard GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R y la instalacion ha ido bien.

PD: Otro mas que se suma a la familia de usuarios de Gentoo!!  :Laughing: 

SaludosLast edited by Murderer_Fresh on Sat Mar 21, 2009 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Desde hace unos años siempre había querido instalar esta magnifica distribución de GNU/Linux, estaba probando desde que salido la versión 2007.0 sin poder lograrlo y Ayer que arme una PC con nuevos componentes puse dar los pasos necesarios para la instalación sin ningún tipo de problemas.
> 
> He creado este post para ver si los desarrolladores de Gentoo toman cartas en el "Asunto" con respecto a este caso.
> 
> El procesador Intel Pentium D 935 es incompatible con el kernel de Gentoo. Tomando en cuenta que estoy diciendo que estaba intentan instalar Gentoo desde que salio la versión 2007.0.

 

No. El kernel de Gentoo (quitando unos cuantos parches específicos) es el mismo de todas las demás distros. Puede haber problemas de compatibilidad con otros componentes (chipsets, tarjetas gráficas o de cualquier otro tipo) pero igualmente se presentarían en todas las demás distros que usen la misma versión del kernel. Si tienes problemas, pregunta aquí cuando lleguen y podremos orientarte e intentaremos ayudarte lo mejor que podamos.

----------

## pelelademadera

los pentium D estan perfectamente soportados.

algo mal habia ahi, pero el micro justamente no

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Soy la prueba viviente de que se puede instalar Gentoo compilando con ese procesador. Tengo un pentium D 935 funcionando con Gentoo hace un par de años ya...

No cual hubiera sido el problema que tuviste pero como te dijeron mas arriba, falla de Gentoo con seguridad que no.

Salud!

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Ni siquiera se imaginan desde cuando estoy intentando instalar Gentoo, lo que yo pase y las veces que lo intente con diferentes mainboards por eso es que digo que es el procesador...

Una vez entre a un canal de IRC de Gentoo y no me imaginan la cantidad de comando que me hicieron ejecutar sin poder tener un resultado satisfactorio.

Pero el caso es que ya puedo compilar cosas sin que se me frise la PC o que no me pueda conectar a internet, asi es que preparense que me van a ver mas seguido por aca.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i92guboj

No puedo saber cual fue tu problema en el pasado, pero esperemos que a partir de ahora todo vaya como la seda. 

Oh, y bienvenido.  :Smile: 

----------

## JotaCE

Yo tambien tuve una maquina con un Pentium D funcionan sin problema con gentoo.

Yo creo qu tu micro ha de tener alguna fallo o alguna otra cosa en el hardware.

Saludos tambien y BIENVENIDO.

----------

